# BSA Weekender to Swap



## User32269 (27 Nov 2014)

I have a BSA Weekender will put up photo tomorrow and measurements (23 inch I think)
Was given to me but frame is bit large, looking to swap for another bike...as not really worth me spending any cash.
Bike is totally original.
Just wondering if anyone round Liverpool has anything interesting they would like to swap.


----------



## User32269 (28 Nov 2014)

23 inch frame.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2014)

a classic there in the making


----------



## User32269 (28 Nov 2014)

biggs682 said:


> a classic there i the making


Yeah, got enough "projects" or "bits of old bikes" as my missus says.
Too original and clean to break up for parts. 
Would keep it if was 20 / 21&half. Just that bit big. Need to be 6foot plus.


----------



## User32269 (30 Nov 2014)

Now on Ebay 99p auction.
Item no. 271689292376


----------



## Cavalol (26 Dec 2014)

£15.01, wish I'd seen this. Did they turn up and pay ok? If not, please let me know, thanks.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2014)

This is the only reason I wished I was in the UK. I would have a collection of bikes made by motorcycle manufacturers.


----------



## young Ed (26 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> This is the only reason I wished I was in the UK. I would have a collection of bikes made by motorcycle manufacturers.


who else made 'em? did royal enfield make one or two?
Cheers Ed


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2014)

MBK, Motobecane, Coventry Eagle, Armstrong, Francis Barnett, Matchless, Hercules, Batavus, Puch, triumph, Royal Enfield BSA, Ariel.

I am sure there are more.

Being a Moto Guzzi collector, I just wish they had made one. I might have to psydo badge an Italian road bike so I can have a Moto Guzzi bicycle. :0)


----------



## young Ed (26 Dec 2014)

how many guzzi's you got?
Cheers Ed


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2014)

Three.

A 750cc Breva 2009
1969 40 cc Trotter
1956 65 cc Cardellino


----------



## further (27 Dec 2014)

Rode a V50 to Greece years ago


----------



## Cavalol (27 Dec 2014)

I've got a Norman (Model A, I think) here and I suspect it was made by the motorcycle company.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Dec 2014)

Rudge!


----------



## Cavalol (27 Dec 2014)

Raleigh! Cheating a bit as I think they were a cycle manufacturer who turned to mopeds with the Whisp!


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2014)

Cavalol said:


> Raleigh! Cheating a bit as I think they were a cycle manufacturer who turned to mopeds with the Whisp!


Raleigh produced motorcycles in the '20s and '30s.


----------

